
Tech Loses a Prophet. Just When It Needs One - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/29/opinion/clay-christensen.html
======
JohnFen
> I use the term devastate because, though no fault of Professor
> Christensen’s, disruptive innovation took a turn for the worse in tech.
> Silicon Valley failed to marry disruption with a concept of corporate
> responsibility, and growth at all costs became its motto. The more measured
> approach that Professor Christensen taught was ignored.

This describes very well why I have come to consider disruptive
innovation/technologies to be a negative force. It's too bad, too, because it
could have been a positive one.

